# Is this bad?



## Maple Leaf (Jul 30, 2007)

Just got a diagnosis of an enlarged thyroid gland as follows:

The right lobe is enlarged and measures approximately 5.8 x 1.6 x 2 cm. There is a nodular at the mid to lower pole measuring approximately 2 x 1 x 1.3 cm. The left lobe measures approximately 4.3 x 1.2 x 1.7 cm. There is a dodule at the lower pole measuring approximately 0.8 x 0.4 x 0.7 cm. The isthmus measures approximately 4 mm. There is increased vascular flow demonstrated to both lobes of the thyroid gland.

I have a thyroid uptake and scan scheduled for the next two days. I have had soooo many symptoms since Dec 06 and this is one of the first concrete things they've found. Does this explain heart palpitations, choking feeling, weight gain, various swellings, fatigue and JOINT PAIN?

Thanks.


----------



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

Hi, 
Please bear in mind that im not a medic and know nothing BUT, I was recently diagnosed with a 'multi nodular goitre'. Simply means that i had some benign lumps/growths in my thyroid causing it to enlarge and not work properly.And to put pressure on my trachea.I have no idea of the measurements.
My symptoms were, a croaky voice, weight gain (half a pound a month), I couldn't swallow properly, slight fatigue,joint pain and a bit stroppy.This was diagnosed at the start of May.I have since had Radioactive Iodine treatment (no problem) to shrink the growths .My voice is back to normal and i feel brighter, more alert and im not so puffy and bloated. Im now on Thyroxine and doing fine. Obviously the docs have to get the correct strength of the pills right but so far so good.
Dont stress about it all, there is a solution to everything.
When you go to see your Doc, write a list of all your questions so you dont forget. And dont be afraid to ask them, its your body and you have a right to know whats happening with it. Im just learning about it all myself.
I hope ive been a bit of help, good luck, let me know how you get on.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope all went well with your tests. There are alot of things that are tied to the thyroid so to speak. I started this whole mess with the choking feeling and well things kinda went spiraling out of control since. Through a needle biopsy I found out that I have Hashimotos thyroiditis. I Hope that you will get your diagnosis soon. I found out through someones reply about this site you should probably check out. When you get there go to symptoms. It will probably explain alot. I printed it out and will use it as a checklist for my next doctors visit to give him a better understanding of what I'm going through. Besides there are so many symptoms I can't ever remember to tell him all of them. This will help. http://thyroid-disease.org.uk/ It it always good to have these extra tools when trying to explain to the doctor what your going through. I hope for your own peace of mind the symptoms list helps you understand what your body is going through. Good Luck. sunshine


----------

